# International baccalaureate program in Singapore?



## honuleni (Jun 21, 2013)

Want to join the international baccalaureate program..... can somebody advise?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Choose the university, apply, upon acceptance get a student pass (visa), then move to Singapore and study.
Any more questions?


----------



## alexleku (Jun 18, 2013)

There are a few schools that offer an international baccalaureate program in Singapore. My niece did her diploma from CIS, and apart from an excellent academic program, they also offer extra curriculur activities for an overall development of students. You can contact them to get more details. Hope this helps!


----------

